# Stoeger chokes???



## All_Cupped_Up (Jul 17, 2008)

I am wondering if a benelli choke will fit a stoeger? I want to get a pattern master for my model 2000. Or does anyone know if they make one for stoeger or if any would fit?
Thanks


----------



## rattlem'up (Feb 6, 2008)

yes you would use the benelli style choke for patternmaster.


----------



## All_Cupped_Up (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey thanks rattlem'up i will be purchasing one!


----------



## rattlem'up (Feb 6, 2008)

have you had a chance to take a look at the Drake Killer chokes??? IF not i would recommend that you do before you purhcase your patternmaster. I bought a drake killer from kevin last year and i had a chance to try it out snow goose hunting this spring and so far i'm lovin it. check out his site!

http://www.drakekiller.com/


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Make sure you get the chokes for the old benellis. The ones for the Black eagle two are different. By the way I have a M2000 and did have a patternmaster for it and could not find one load that shot well through it. I now have a kicks high flyer Mod and it is awesome.


----------

